# Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Ryse: Son of Rome" kommt für den PC ...

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Nach dem ich bereits gesehen habe, dass es vom Gameplay und Umfang her nicht gerade der Bringer ist, können die ihren "wir brauchen jetzt doch die Kohle von den PC-Spielern"-Port gerne behalten.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. August 2014)

Benchmark Battle ? .


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

DRM, Performance bei mittleren Einstellungen (also XBONE+-Einstellungen  ) und Preis werden bei mir die Kaufentscheidung wesentlich beeinflussen!


----------



## Greos (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Schon irgendwie interessant was dieses Spiel so auslöst. Anscheinend ist das Game ja totaler Mist, trotzdem liest man jetzt überall das Ryse für den PC kommt.
Jetzt melden sich selbst die PCGH Redakteure zu Wort und lassen uns daran teil haben wie sie persönlich zu dem Spiel stehen.

Anscheinend braucht es doch ein Konsolenspiel um für den PC mal wieder Aufmerksamkeit zu erreichen.

Mal ehrlich Leute, dieses Metascore oder wie das heisst interessiert doch keinen. Muss ich das Game jetzt schlecht finden, weil die User und Tester mir das sagen? Ich glaube kaum.

Ryse mag wie viele hier sagen nur eine Grafik Demo sein. Trotzdem freue ich mich wie ein Kleinkind auf dieses Spiel. Muss den alles immer so anspruchsvoll sein, und was bedeutet das Wort anspruchsvoll überhaubt bei einem Spiel.
Viele sind total heiss auf GTA 5 oder? Das strotzt ja nur so von Intelligenz und Anspruch^^

Videospiele sind da um uns zu unterhalten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich bin überzeugt, dass Ryse genau das macht.


----------



## yingtao (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Greos schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie interessant was dieses Spiel so auslöst. Anscheinend ist das Game ja totaler Mist, trotzdem liest man jetzt überall das Ryse für den PC kommt.
> Jetzt melden sich selbst die PCGH Redakteure zu Wort und lassen uns daran teil haben wie sie persönlich zu dem Spiel stehen.
> 
> Anscheinend braucht es doch ein Konsolenspiel um für den PC mal wieder Aufmerksamkeit zu erreichen.
> ...


 
Das Problem mit Ryse ist das es einfach sehr monoton ist und nicht viel Spaß macht. Das Kampfsystem ist sehr simpel und am schnellsten beendet man die indem man die QTE benutzt um die Feinde schnell zu töten. Schnell artet das ganze so aus das man immer wieder die selben Kombos benutzt und ein QTE nach dem nächsten hat und eigentlich nur noch die Zwischensequenzen sehen will.

Bei GTA5 hat man ne große Welt die man erforschen kann und eine Menge an abwechslungsreichen Haupt- und Nebenmissionen die man machen kann. Hinzu kommen die ganzen Aktivitäten die man so zum Spaß machen kann. Es ist auch nicht so anspruchsvoll vom Gameplay oder der Story aber es ist abwechslungsreich und macht über lange Zeit Spaß.

Ryse ist halt so ein Spiel was man mal nen Wochenende lang spielt und dann nie wieder anpackt außer man will nen Benchmark machen. Ich habe Ryse zwar nicht durchgespielt aber die 1-2h die ich es gespielt habe reichen mir schon. Es ist nicht so das es keinen Spaß macht aber es gibt mir zumindest keinen Anreiz es weiter zu spielen. Es fehlt einfach irgendwas am Spiel was mich fesselt aber weder Gameplay noch Story können das.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ach Crytek du armer Tor, Ryse ist so spielerisch schlecht wie kein Spiel von Dir zuvor.

Das musste mal mit poetischen Worten gesagt werden.


----------



## Greos (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Natürlich hat man in GTA 5 ein grössere Welt zu erkunden. Das ist ja auch ok für mich wenn du das so als besser empfindest. Trotzdem macht man in einem Open World Spiel ununterbrochen das selbe. Die Missionen abseits der Story wiederholen sich immer.
Ist ja auch ok. Ryse als Müll abzustemmpeln ist trotzdem Unsinn ( hast Du jetzt nicht gemacht ) da es serwohl Leute giebt die das spielen wollen.

Klar ist es nur stumpfes kloppen der Gegner. Sagt das aber was über die Qualität eines Spiels aus? Für mich nicht.

Wo sind den die Spiele, die es Wert sind ein Ryse zum lächerlichem Objekt zu machen? Mir fällt keines ein


----------



## Dan23 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nach dem ich bereits gesehen habe, dass es vom Gameplay und Umfang her nicht gerade der Bringer ist, können die ihren "wir brauchen jetzt doch die Kohle von den PC-Spielern"-Port gerne behalten.



Ist ja gut Oberst Klink, alles was von Crytek kommt ist per se schlecht. Du brauchst es ja nicht kaufen und deine Posts sind alle zum Thema Crytek nicht wirklich konstruktiv, kannst ja gerne Spiele von anderen Entwicklern spielen.

BTT:
Ich freue mich auf das Spiel, zum einen wird man sehen was fuer Hardware wir in Zukunft fuer Konsolenports brauchen werden und zudem wird der September ein geiler Monat fuer mich persoenlich.

Endlich Dead Rising 3 und Ryse aufm PC ohne Performance-Einbussen und mit noch geilerer Grafik und Gameplay.

Mir egal was alle sagen zu den Wertungen, ich muss letzten Endes selber entscheiden ob mir ein Spiel gefaellt.

Far Cry 3 war z.B. Open World und hatte supern tolle Wertungen, etc., trotzdem hat es mir absolut nicht gefallen.


----------



## REv0X (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Du glaubst wirklich das sich das Gameplay verändert? Und das auch noch in die richtige Richtung? 

Der PC wird einen ollen Port mit ein paar zusätzlichen Grafikoptionen bekommen. Crytek hat schließlich auch nicht so viele Mitarbeiter die sie entbehren können, die F2P Entwicklung muss schließlich voran gehen und für die 3 Spiele hat man eigentlich schon zu wenig Leute.  Man will sich ja nicht die Zukunft kaputt machen lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Benchmark Battle ? .


 
Die Cryengine nutzt eine (halbwegs) aktuelle CPU und deren Threads zu gut. Da macht mich Raffs FX nass 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## borni (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ach ich freu mich drauf... schön mit dem X-Box Controller von der Couch aus durchzocken...


----------



## meekee7 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die Microsofties beweisen einmal mehr, dass sie kaum bemüht oder fähig sind, Spiele, welche exklusiv für die Xbox-Plattform(en) entwickelt wurden, auch mittelfristig exklusiv zu halten, insbesondere wenn sie von Drittanbietern entwickelt wurden. Sony und Nintendo sind diesbezüglich deutlich besser. Das ist aus der Sicht der PC-Spieler natürlich positiv, aber die Xbox-Plattform verliert so aus Sicht der Spieler an Attraktivität beziehungsweise USPs. 
Mal sehen, was aus Sunset Overdrive werden wird (:


----------



## bootzeit (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Für´n Zehner nehm ich´s mit . Mehr ist mir so nen Port nicht wert .


----------



## RavionHD (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ein 25 Euro Key zu Release ist es mir wert.


----------



## Shurchil (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



> "Ryse: Son of Rome" kommt für den PC - klasse! Womöglich gibt es bald Hardware, die annähernd die brutale Mörder-Rechenleistung der Xbox One bietet. Ohne eine luxuriöse Menge Killer-ERAM sind die lahmen PCs nämlich aufgeschmissen. Deswegen war es nur richtig, das Spiel so lange zurückzuhalten und den PC-Spielern Frust zu ersparen. Die monatelange Optimierung zahlt sich jetzt sicher aus. Die PC-Spieler freuen sich sehr, nach all dem PC-exklusiven pixeligen Indie-Schrott mal wieder einen vollwertigen AAA-Titel spielen dürfen.



Da fehlt eindeutig das Sarkasmus-Schild. Das kann der nicht wirklich ernst meinen. 
Mörder-Rechenleistung Xbox One? 
Lahme PC's? 
Es war "richtig" (!) auf einen billigen Konsolen-Port zu warten? 
Nur mit dem pixeligen Indie-Schrott hat er halbwegs recht, auch wenn es sich doch etwas sehr pauschalisierend anhört, da es durchaus nette Indie-Titel gibt und dann noch mit ansprechender Grafik in dem einen oder anderen Fall. 

Nevertheless:
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Versuch von Crytek sich aus den Miesen zu holen. Aber aus meiner Sicht ist das Game kein Vollpreis mehr wert. Daher: meh. 
Für'n 10er im Steam Sale oder im Humble Bundle oder so würd ich's nehmen. Sieht ja letztlich nicht schlecht aus.



Greos schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie interessant was dieses Spiel so auslöst. Anscheinend ist das Game ja totaler Mist, trotzdem liest man jetzt überall das Ryse für den PC kommt.
> Jetzt melden sich selbst die PCGH Redakteure zu Wort und lassen uns daran teil haben wie sie persönlich zu dem Spiel stehen.
> 
> Anscheinend braucht es doch ein Konsolenspiel um für den PC mal wieder Aufmerksamkeit zu erreichen.
> ...


 
Word! /sign.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Greos schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie interessant was dieses Spiel so auslöst. Anscheinend ist das Game ja totaler Mist, trotzdem liest man jetzt überall das Ryse für den PC kommt.
> Jetzt melden sich selbst die PCGH Redakteure zu Wort und lassen uns daran teil haben wie sie persönlich zu dem Spiel stehen.
> 
> Anscheinend braucht es doch ein Konsolenspiel um für den PC mal wieder Aufmerksamkeit zu erreichen.



Mal ehrlich Leute, dieses Metascore oder wie das heisst interessiert doch keinen. Muss ich das Game jetzt schlecht finden, weil die User und Tester mir das sagen? Ich glaube kaum.[/QUOTE]

Das hat denke ich auch keiner gesagt das du das schlecht finden must, nur weil der gängige Tenor so ist, Gibt ja auch bei Filmen Leute die absoluten Trash toll finden, trotzdem muss man indiesem Fall halt auch akzeptieren das halt die Mehrheit das Spiel ehr mies findet. 




Greos schrieb:


> Muss den alles immer so anspruchsvoll sein, und was bedeutet das Wort anspruchsvoll überhaubt bei einem Spiel.
> Viele sind total heiss auf GTA 5 oder? Das strotzt ja nur so von Intelligenz und Anspruch^^



Ich weiß nicht wie es bei GTA V ist, aber Teil 4 hatte seine Missionen die schon ein wenig Anspruchsvoll waren, wobei es sicher nicht das Paradebeispiel für ein anspruchsvollen Titel aus spielerischer Hinsicht ist. Aber es gibt ja nicht nur den Anspruch spielerisch zu fordern. Es kann auch ein anspruchsvolles Spiel sein wenn die Story komplex und tiefgründig ist und es vom Spieler erfordert die Fakten im Auge zu behalten um hinter zu steigen.

Trotz allem ja, es wäre wünschenswert wenn alle größeren Produktionen auch aus spielerischer Sicht anspruchsvoll wären für Leute die einfach nur der Story folgen wollen, oder denen etwas zu schwer ist gab es früher mal soetwas was man Schwierigkeitsgrad nannte. Denn konnte man höher oder ggf. tiefer stellen und so das ganze beeinflussen. Leider hat man den Eindruck das der SG seid ein paar Jahren nur noch makulatur ist und es zwischen einfach und schwer, ect. keinen nennstwerten Unterschied gibt, das liegt leider nicht zuletzt an den oft unterirdischen Spielmechaniken für die Ryse nunmal leider in diesem Fall ein Paradebeispiel ist. 



Greos schrieb:


> Videospiele sind da um uns zu unterhalten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich bin überzeugt, dass Ryse genau das macht.



Ja, wenn ich dabei aber nur brain afk wasd und linke rechte Maustaste drücken will ohne groß aktiv teilzuhaben kann ich auch Fernsehr anschalten. Videospiele sollen unterhalten, aber den Spieler auch aktiv mit ins Spiel einbeziehen und vor Aufgaben stellen die er lösen muss. Ryse, aber auch diverse andere aktuellere Titel könntest du vermutlich selbst völlig übermüdet noch problemlos auf hösten SG spielen ohne dabei großartig mehr Probleme zu haben als wenn dau ausgeruht wärst. Da liegt der Hase begraben, soetwas spricht nun einmal nicht für gute Unterhaltung, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, das dürfen andere gerne anders sehen.


----------



## Kinguin (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es bei GTA V ist, aber Teil 4 hatte seine Missionen die schon ein wenig Anspruchsvoll waren, wobei es sicher nicht das Paradebeispiel für ein anspruchsvollen Titel aus spielerischer Hinsicht ist. Aber es gibt ja nicht nur den Anspruch spielerisch zu fordern. Es kann auch ein anspruchsvolles Spiel sein wenn die Story komplex und tiefgründig ist und es vom Spieler erfordert die Fakten im Auge zu behalten um hinzerzusteigen.
> 
> Trotz allem ja, es wäre wünschenswert wenn alle größeren Produktionen auch aus spielerischer Sicht anspruchsvoll wären für Leute die einfach nur der Story folgen wollen, oder denen etwas zu schwer ist gab es früher mal soetwas was man Schwierigkeitsgrad nannte. Denn konnte man höher oder ggf. tiefer stellen und so das ganze beeinflussen. Leider hat man den Eindruck das der SG seid ein paar Jahren nur noch makulatur ist und es zwischen einfach und schwer, ect. keinen nennstwerten Unterschied gibt, das liegt leider nicht zuletzt an den oft unterirdischen Spielmechaniken für die Ryse nunmal leider in diesem Fall ein Paradebeispiel ist.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir grundsätzlich recht,besonders das Anspruch nicht nur im Gameplay,sondern auch in der Story liegen kann
Zudem müsste sich die Spieleindustrie dort wirklich mehr trauen
Aber Unterhaltung ist unterschiedlich definiert,und die Mehrheit,scheint so,will gar nicht gefordert werden
Das heisst nicht,dass diese Leute dumm sind ,sie kommen halt einfach gestresst nach Hause vom wahren Leben und schalten ihr Spielgerät ein für seichte Unterhaltung (ist genau wie mit dem heutigen TV Programm/Filme,generell Entertainment,hauptsache simpel)
Daraus resultiert,dass Spiele einfacher und storymässig simpler werden ,zumindest Triple A Spiele

Wenn ich aber ehrlich bin,auch ich spiele manchmal ganz gerne Popcorn Spiele durch und habe Spass daran
Manchmal möchte ich aber auch mehr Herausforderung,und wenn ich Zeit habe,dann spiele ich solche Games
Beides muss sich nicht ausschließen


----------



## Rollora (10. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nach dem ich bereits gesehen habe, dass es vom Gameplay und Umfang her nicht gerade der Bringer ist, können die ihren "wir brauchen jetzt doch die Kohle von den PC-Spielern"-Port gerne behalten.


Ihr irrt alle gewaltig.
Crytek selbst hat es gesagt: Am PC kann man kein Geld verdienen, alles Raubkopierer da!
Das ist der Grund für das schlechte Abschneiden von Far Cry und Crysis was Verkäufe betrifft. Uns wird auch bestimmt die Schuld für deren Pleite in die Schuhe geschoben.
Ich mag das so sehr, dass ich von vornherein kriminalisiert werde, dass ich dann überhaupt kein Problem mehr hätte, eben von jenen wirklich eine "Kopie" zu holen. Passiert nur bei Crytek nicht - weil mir die Spiele so sehr zu langweilig sind, dass ich sie mir nicht mal für lau holen würde.


----------



## Robonator (10. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



> Ich mag das so sehr, dass ich von vornherein kriminalisiert werde, dass ich dann überhaupt kein Problem mehr hätte, eben von jenen wirklich eine "Kopie" zu holen. Passiert nur bei Crytek nicht - weil mir die Spiele so sehr zu langweilig sind, dass ich sie mir nicht mal für lau holen würde.


Och also für Lau würde sich so ein Crysis 3 schon lohnen. Ist immerhin ein echt netter interaktiver Benchmark


----------



## RavionHD (10. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich ein genaues Datum?
Man hört ja nur "Herbst".


----------



## MZ259 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Ryse: Son of Rome kommt für den PC ...das meinen Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich fand den Titel jetzt nicht verkehrt... wer allerdings Abwechslung sucht sollte sich was Anderes kaufen. Ich freu' mich drauf und ganz ehrlich: Es gibt brutalere Spiele...


----------

